# Details about  Natural Hormonal Enhancement diet?



## AgainstAllOdds (Aug 13, 2003)

What are the specifics of the diet; how do you do it?

Sounds really good. I'm either going to try it or The Anabolic Diet.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Aug 13, 2003)

From what I've read on here... It calls for:

-Under 20g carbs (But says 30-60g are ok for men on the site??) on low carb days
-2 Carb ups weekly, eat as much as you can, low fat, low protein
-Moderate fat, high protein--How much protein and fat though?

What foods does he say raise T levels?

Does he give any other recommendations as far as postworkout nutrition? I saw that The Chicken Daddy was having tuna and oil, so protein and fat postworkout. 
I've heard about that before, does he recommend this?

How do you know how many calories to consume?

Does it matter when you have your carb ups? Could I schedule them to be around most of my workouts rather than near or on a rest day.

What else do I NEED to know about this diet?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2003)

I just got the book last week and haven't read it yet.  Too bad or I'd be able to help.  TCD should be able to answer your questions though.


----------



## Pumping Iron (Aug 13, 2003)

Thats funny Jodi...
Life is a part of my bodybuilding


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah until it takes over and controls your day to day living.  I had no life worrying things.  Not going out to dinner or visiting my family or having fun because I wouldn't get my meals in on time or there wouldn't be something I could eat.....................so on and so.  Now I control it


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I just got the book last week and haven't read it yet.  Too bad or I'd be able to help.  TCD should be able to answer your questions though.



Did you order it or find it in a bookstore? I've been looking for it in a bookstore for a while now.

When you do start reading it, I'd appreciate it if you could post back here or somewhere in the forums.  I think I know the basics, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

Sorry, I didn't.  A friend at another forum sent it to me.


----------



## Stickboy (Aug 15, 2003)

I have it, and I have read it.  One comment first:

1.  It's not for sale in bookstores.  The author explains why on his website.  You will have to order it from one of the few select places the author has authorized to sell it.

Overall, I doubt you will find a book as heavily researched as NHE.
There are a few thousand references to studies to back up claims made in the book.

NHE is basically a modified Atkins diet (IMHO).  Does it work?  I think that will depend on the person using it and how strong their resolve is.  If you tend to cheat on your diet here and there, then pass.  If you can stick with it it might be what you are looking for.

NHE basically teaches the principles.  This is not a meal plan per se.  It's a eating plan that I personally believe will work..... if you can muster through it at the beginning will probably be of some help.  Either way, it's got a lot of good information and is a pretty good read if you like things presented in a logical and documented way.  I think most who read it walk away with something even if they don't dive into the eating plan.  (That's good).

A book I'm reading with alot of interest right now is 'The No-Grain Diet'.  Again, it's similar to Atkins or NHE, but it is designed to improve your HEALTH, not your body size.  You can probably modify this to apply to weight lifting (I think).  If you think avoiding processed foods, eating organic when possible, and like veggies, then you might want to  give it a read.  It's a good book and has alot of good info in it even if you choose not to follow the actual diet.  (Oh, has recipes in it too - good ones).  I actually highly recommend this book.   I'm giving it out as presents this year to my family.

I'm not overweight, but I  am interested in optimal health - so I tend to read books that affirm my belief in certain things.  I don't believe cattle should be fed grains (natural diet is primarily grass), I think the avg american can use less breads and grains and needs more veggies (esp green ones).

Wow....I really went on a tangent and didn't really answer your question.  Not bad for a guy that's been away from the forum for while.   

I'd recommend No grain over NHE simply because No grain is a bit easier to read.  NHE isn't a bad book at all, I just think the other is better.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Aug 16, 2003)

Here's what I think I know about NHE so far...Is any of this right? Do I need to know anything else?

# High protein, moderate fat, low carb
# Carb up every 3rd day and 4th day (Wednesday and Sunday)
# Carb up should be the last two meals for each day -- you eat as many carbs as you can down which means very little protein fat just so you can eat more carbs
# Protein + Fat Preworkout and postworkout
# Carb up must be at least 70% starchy carbs
# Veggies are considered free for the low carb days unless eaten excessively -- so you aren't nutrient deprived
# Eat until full; don't limit yourself to a certain number of calories (Don't know if I agree with this)
# Can't have over 50g protein in one meal
# Eat at least every 4-5 hours; every 2 hours is optimal, but do not eat more than every 2 hours or there will be a bigger hormonal response that you do not want
# Workouts must be less than an hour
# Can only workout 2-3 times weekly

Does that about cover it?

I'm also trying to find information about The Anabolic Solution, that sounds like a really good book.


----------



## heeholler (Aug 16, 2003)

I have the book also. Only just started reading it. If I can remember I will check back and post what it said. I don't know if it is bookstores. I got it from someone on another site. I just checked amazon.com and they have it there.
Natural Hormone Enhancement


----------

